# Shimano Stella FE ok for saltwater??



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying a shimano stella 3000 FE for trout fishing in the bay...are these reals good for saltwater. I know Stella's are awesome, but I know they also make a Stella SW...Any opinions from people using Stella FE in the salt???

Thanks,
Shalor


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes it is approved for use with saltwater. Check your PM for the same answer


----------

